# Life's Abundance food?



## jamescc (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone hear of this dog food? We got a Beagle puppy [14 weeks] and the breeder recommended this dog food. I think you can only order it online. It looks like extremely healthy dog food. My puppy just loves it. Just wondering if anyone heard about it because I didn't till 3 weeks ago. Thanks JC


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

from a brief look at the ingredients, i would say its a fairly decent dog food. probably 3-4 stars if you want to rank it accordingly to dogfoodanalysis.com methodology. 

because it can only be found online, and if you have to pay for shipping costs, i would definitely recommend you buy other foods. this brand of food isn't that cheap either, and the amount of meat in it isn't really that high for its price.

i recommend orijen, wellness, blue buffalo, canidae, taste of the wild, natural balance, innova, california natural as alternatives you can consider. there's also a lot other great brands, but i can't remember at the top of my head.

for this price, you could probably buy innova or the supposedly better foods.

but if you do decide to stick with this brand, they are decent as well. this is a lot better than pedigree or other grocery store brands (iams, purina etc).


----------



## jamescc (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks I'm going to check those brands you mentioned. Are those foods you mentioned not sold in local pet stores either? Thanks again JC


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

blue buffalo is sold at petco and petsmart. i wouldn't recommend buying at petco because its overpriced. there are local pet stores that carry it too.

solid gold, natural balance & wellness is sold at petco and local pet stores.

taste of the wild, canidae, orijen, innova evo are usually found in local pet stores only.

u can also consider merrick. they are usually found in local pet stores or you can buy them online. for purchases above $25, i believe they ship it for free, which is really good. food is priced pretty low and its a decent food.

u can go to the pet food company's website and check out which stores in your local area carry them.


----------



## jamescc (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks I'm looking at all of them but was just on Blue buffalo website. Looks good and at Petmart too. Much cheaper than Life's Abundance. i just want the healthiest food because he is a Beagle and they can get fat. Its MUCH cheaper than the food we have him on. I jst don't want him to get sick like the last time we changed his food. We didn't have enough of the food the breeder gave us to mix for 10 days and he got SICK! I felt justr AWFUL! JC


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

do a slow switch to the new food.
some people recommend 7 days, but if your dog has a really sensitive stomach, i'd recommend u do it over 14 days instead. for the first few days, give it a few kibbles as treats, and then eventually adding more to his food.

im glad blue works out for u. its ethoxy free based on what i read, so thats a big plus. its a food u ca feel safe feeding your dog ^^


----------



## jamescc (Feb 3, 2010)

I think we are just going to keep up with Life's Abundance. he seems to really like it and it seems like very good food. We give him Natural choice treats which seems like good healthy treats too. Any opinions on them? Thanks for the help guys. JC


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

i've been told nutro dog food/treats aren't that great, because of their contents in their foods. someone said they use synthetic vitamin k, and sometimes i noticed they have unnamed/non-specific food sources/by products in their food.

any kind of controversy.... i dont like to see, whether it might be fake or real. i really cant risk to send him to the vet for any kind of sickness because i can't afford it.


----------

